# Irish plus uk pension question?



## Westfield (2 Oct 2014)

I got a letter from Sligo today to say that i have a yearly avarage of 22 contributions for irish pension.
Now what i was thinking that i have 20 years uk working and getting 2 thirds of the full English pension.
I understood that my UK contributions would be added to my irish contribution for pension's purposes.
Am i thinking right?/'


----------



## Jim2007 (2 Oct 2014)

Unlikely since the UK pension has already been determined.  Where did you apply for the UK pension, via Sligo or the UK?


----------



## roker (2 Oct 2014)

I have UK and Irish pension. They are completely separate, but you must declare both for tax in Ireland


----------



## jpd (2 Oct 2014)

I think the way it works is that both countries establish 

1) what your pension is based on the respective contribution in each country
2) what your pension would be based on total contribution in EU but then calculate the amount paid by each country as the ratio of the respective contribution in the country to the total contributions in the EU. 

Pay whichever amount is higher

The pension is taxable, I think, in the country paying it and in the country you live in with allowances for double taxation.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Oct 2014)

jpd said:


> I think the way it works is that both countries establish
> 
> 1) what your pension is based on the respective contribution in each country
> 2) what your pension would be based on total contribution in EU but then calculate the amount paid by each country as the ratio of the respective contribution in the country to the total contributions in the EU.
> ...



I don't think this is correct. 

I worked in the UK for a number of years and recently contacted the UK pensions office and have received a letter confirming that I will be entitled to a UK pension based on the number of years I worked there.

I expect to also qualify for an Irish contributory pension.

It is not unusual to receive two pensions one from the UK and one from Ireland


----------



## Jim2007 (2 Oct 2014)

cremeegg said:


> I don't think this is correct.
> 
> I worked in the UK for a number of years and recently contacted the UK pensions office and have received a letter confirming that I will be entitled to a UK pension based on the number of years I worked there.
> 
> ...



The procedure outlined is more or less in line with the EU directive, however the UK regularly ignores the procedure and provided one is entitled to a full UK pension, it is usually of little consequence!


----------



## Westfield (3 Oct 2014)

*UK and Irish pension*

It's only a small uk pension. I just thought that uk contribution would be added to Irish pension to bring me up to the full irish. It seems they are both seperate.


----------



## Westfield (3 Oct 2014)

Jim2007 said:


> Unlikely since the UK pension has already been determined.  Where did you apply for the UK pension, via Sligo or the UK?



Newcastle


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Oct 2014)

Westfield said:


> It's only a small uk pension. I just thought that uk contribution would be added to Irish pension to bring me up to the full irish. It seems they are both seperate.





Westfield said:


> Newcastle



Ok, well here is the thing:  According to the EU regulations, you should have applied via Sligo as you are Irish resident, regardless of where you made the contributions.  They (Sligo) are then responsible for contacting the UK pensions authority and determining how to maximise the use of your contributions in both jurisdictions, so that you that you get the maximum pension available.  The payment of the pension is then split between the two countries in accordance with the contributions and the UK part will start to be paid earlier than the Irish part because the UK pension starts earlier if I remember correctly.

Because the UK pension has already been determined, I fear that may no longer be possible.... I'd suggest you contact Sligo again, explain the situation to them and see if there is any chance they can get you a better deal.


----------



## Westfield (3 Oct 2014)

Jim2007 said:


> Ok, well here is the thing:  According to the EU regulations, you should have applied via Sligo as you are Irish resident, regardless of where you made the contributions.  They (Sligo) are then responsible for contacting the UK pensions authority and determining how to maximise the use of your contributions in both jurisdictions, so that you that you get the maximum pension available.  The payment of the pension is then split between the two countries in accordance with the contributions and the UK part will start to be paid earlier than the Irish part because the UK pension starts earlier if I remember correctly.
> 
> Because the UK pension has already been determined, I fear that may no longer be possible.... I'd suggest you contact Sligo again, explain the situation to them and see if there is any chance they can get you a better deal.[/QUOTE
> Well to tell the truth, i don't know how people are to know these things as its so complicated (pensions)


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Oct 2014)

Westfield said:


> Well to tell the truth, i don't know how people are to know these things as its so complicated (pensions)



Well if you applied directly to the UK from Ireland they should have redirected you to Sligo.... but UK civicil servant have a problem with higher authority => the EU!!!  I've heard of several Brits over here have the exact same problem....

Perhaps Sligo are more used to this carry on than the Swiss authorities and are more flexible on the issue.  Give it a go and see...  On the other hand, it might actually not make much difference.


----------



## roker (3 Oct 2014)

cremeegg and Westfield are correct. As previously stated I have gone through this process. You are assessed for UK pension based on the years worked in the UK and also separately for your Irish pension based on years paid in Ireland, both are paid separately (not combined) You must apply for your UK pension through Sligo, this on the application form, they are very slow, give them about 3 months


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Oct 2014)

roker said:


> You are assessed for UK pension based on the years worked in the UK and also separately for your Irish pension based on years paid in Ireland, both are paid separately (not combined)



Here are the rules for calculating state pensions, updated on the 20th of June last!

Take a look at step 2:



> Then each country adds together your contribution periods from all countries and works out how much pension you would get if these contributions had all been paid into its own scheme.
> 
> This amount is then adjusted to reflect the actual time you were covered in that country (called the pro rata benefit).
> 
> ...



The OPs question was as to how he could combine contributions and that is exactly what the EU directive addresses.  The OP should have been awarded the best of the 3 options by Sligo.  At the moment it appears that did not happen and that Newcastle ignored the directive.  The OP will need to do further investigation to see what has happened.  Whether the OP has been disadvantaged by this remains to be seen.


----------



## Westfield (4 Oct 2014)

roker said:


> cremeegg and Westfield are correct. As previously stated I have gone through this process. You are assessed for UK pension based on the years worked in the UK and also separately for your Irish pension based on years paid in Ireland, both are paid separately (not combined) You must apply for your UK pension through Sligo, this on the application form, they are very slow, give them about 3 months


because i could draw the UK pension at 65 and irish at 66.   i thought i would have to get uk at 65 so had not seen the irish application untill now.


----------



## Time (4 Oct 2014)

Also Newcastle are far quicker at processing applications.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Oct 2014)

I think you may be over complicating a fairly straightforward situation. As you have been told you have a yearly average of 22 you should be entitled to a pension of€196 pw. (plus a portion for your spouse if you have one).

Fill up the State Contributory Application and tick the box for years worked in the UK.

The pension office in Sligo will deal with both pensions. Even if you are already in receipt of a UK pension you should still tick the UK box as there may be an adjustment (upwards) in your UK pension


----------



## Westfield (5 Oct 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> I think you may be over complicating a fairly straightforward situation. As you have been told you have a yearly average of 22 you should be entitled to a pension of€196 pw. (plus a portion for your spouse if you have one).
> 
> Fill up the State Contributory Application and tick the box for years worked in the UK.
> 
> The pension office in Sligo will deal with both pensions. Even if you are already in receipt of a UK pension you should still tick the UK box as there may be an adjustment (upwards) in your UK pension



Interesting: you are right Black Sheep: Will let things pan out and see what happens.
Will get Irish Pension of 196 Start of Feb.2015. already getting 2 thirds of UK pension.


----------



## Westfield (5 Oct 2014)

Westfield said:


> Interesting: you are right Black Sheep: Will let things pan out and see what happens.
> Will get Irish Pension of 196 Start of Feb.2015. already getting 2 thirds of UK pension.



P/S. From reading online pensions, i have the understanding if i don't qualify for full irish pension, my uk contribution would be combined with my irish to maxamise my irish pension . Thats whats confusing me and what i meant on my initial question.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Oct 2014)

No, your pensions will not be combined. You should receive both separately.

Just to remind you that they are both taxable (if you have other income) and the tax is not deducted at source


----------

